# Hives!



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I have seen other posts about their Vs breaking out in hives, but after combing through and viewing any photos included, I didn't see any quite like mine's outbreak this past weekend. As you can see in the photo, it was a really bad case. I have other pictures from various stages, but most are blurry because he is in a constant state of motion. Luckily, it was fairly contained/localized to his knees, with just a few random other spots.

He is much, much better now. Benadryl provided immediate relief, and we did not need an emergency vet visit. Yesterday, we saw the vet and were prescribed Prednisone for a week since the hives were still coming back, though much weaker, after the Benadryl would start to wear off.

We don't know what caused the hives. We think he made contact with something in the woods while on our evening walk Saturday, since he broke out shortly after. Maybe it was a bug bite, or maybe it was a plant of some sort. We frequent those woods daily and have never had this problem, and we've even been back since Saturday with no additional outbreaks (though it has been raining daily). It was in the upper 60s that day, and the bugs were definitely waking up from their winter slumber, so I'm really hoping this was an isolated event and not seasonal. 

Just thought I would share the story and the photo since spring is upon us (at least in the South).


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my heavens how awful for him. Is there some protective ointment or spray that he can be sprayed with in order to minimize contact with known and unknown irritants? 

What does the Vet think the culprit is? Will you have to stick to open trails and avoid vegetation? Exercise somewhere else? If it is bugs, then why no preventative cream, oil, ointment nor spray similar to humans wearing DEET and clothing with Permethim? 

I will be praying for a full recovery; our Vizslas need human help and care like we do.


TexasRed, what is your opinion about this.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm not sure about sprays to use before we walk through the woods, though I've heard of some people using a mix of essential oils or something similar. I didn't think to ask about that, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'm open. I don't want to start hosing him down unnecessarily until I'm sure he is completely over the outbreak.

The vet did not find a bite mark (no ticks or flees either) or anything that would indicate it was caused by an insect. I use a monthly flea/tick preventative year round. She also does not think it was anything he consumed. She isn't sure exactly what it was other than he came into physical contact with something. No, she did not suggest we avoid anything or change anything about our routine. Mainly it's a wait and see if it pops up again. If it does, she suggested some blood work to eliminate certain issues before moving to allergy testing.

Thank you for the prayers. The hives are almost completely gone now, so he is doing very well. Thanks!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Poor babe, hope it was just a contact issue.

for insect repellent: geranium oil, coconut oil work for us. Up until the point when the boys decide to jump into the creek or lake etc... lol. i have seen several other suggestions too:

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/natural-mosquito-repellents/


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

2Gingers said:


> I'm not sure about sprays to use before we walk through the woods, though I've heard of some people using a mix of essential oils or something similar. I didn't think to ask about that, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'm open. I don't want to start hosing him down unnecessarily until I'm sure he is completely over the outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very happy to hear this; I will keep praying - there IS a solution! A good one! If it is allergies then tests should show what the culprit is. Please pet him for me. Thank you.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Y'all have weird bugs down there, my bet are fire ants. I was once unknowingly and savagely attacked by them and blew up like a football, similarly to this. Unfortunately, there are no known repellents for these monsters other than avoidance after the fact.

I always keep Benadryl available just in case.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Gabica said:


> Poor babe, hope it was just a contact issue.
> 
> for insect repellent: geranium oil, coconut oil work for us. Up until the point when the boys decide to jump into the creek or lake etc... lol. i have seen several other suggestions too:
> 
> https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/natural-mosquito-repellents/


Thank you for the suggestions. Very cool site. I like the bracelets for humans, too.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

gingerling said:


> Y'all have weird bugs down there, my bet are fire ants. I was once unknowingly and savagely attacked by them and blew up like a football, similarly to this. Unfortunately, there are no known repellents for these monsters other than avoidance after the fact.
> 
> I always keep Benadryl available just in case.


Yes, we do! Your experience sounds terrifying! It certainly could have been fire ants. The vet tech asked if he had gotten into an ant bed. I said it was possible, though I didn't see it happen if he did, and I never heard him yelp or cry out in distress. I imagine if he had gotten into an ant bed, he would have started biting and then taken off running (maybe they would've just fallen off then). Hmm. I'll keep this theory in mind. Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Fire ants normally cause a small bump with a white puss spot in the middle. Unless highly allergic to them, I don't see it as being our normal ants. The huge red ants do cause more of a problem. Thankfully they are not as wide spread.

Cash broke out in hives 3, or 4 times, over his lifetime. I never found what caused it, as it was years apart. A couple doses of Benadryl, and the hives would go away.

Don't be surprised if you see some hair loss. It's normal when a area has swelling.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

texasred said:


> Fire ants normally cause a small bump with a white puss spot in the middle. Unless highly allergic to them, I don't see it as being our normal ants. The huge red ants do cause more of a problem. Thankfully they are not as wide spread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Texasred. This has been a horror and I haven't even been near a Vizsla. I hope such incidents can be avoided in the future. By the way; does the fur grow back?

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes the hair does grow back. 
It just takes a little time.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

texasred said:


> Yes the hair does grow back.
> 
> It just takes a little time.


Well that does an old gal like me some good. I am 63 today. Love, prayers and belly rubs to all Vizslas out there. My dearest wishes for goodwill to all of the great caregivers in our group. I just got to get a meet and greet Vizsla group somewhere. Then it's working on meeting the other breeds that I love.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

In terms of fire ants and any bug bite pain, i guess not every vizsla indicates the pain the same way: Bende would run up to mom and shake his leg, asking me to remove them. Miksa (the younger one) would just stand in the middle of the fire ant mount and once we go home i would discover that his lower part is full of the white puss outbreaks. Interestingly treating it immediately with silver colloidal and 1-2 more times, they pretty much disappear within 24-48 hours from him.

i would be interested also about experiences in terms of hair grow back: Bende had a sebaceous cyst on his back and it erupted during our last hunt test. I treated it to ensure it does not get infected. Once the scar was fully healed u would still see a bold spot. Then i started putting castor oil on it and it is now halfway covered by hair again.


----------

